# How To Mark Crappie Beds



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

It&#8217;s 97 degrees outside right, and let&#8217;s be honest, it&#8217;s just too hot to fish. While there are still crappie in the water, a lot of them seem to only be hanging around submerged brushpiles. Lake levels in Missouri are at all time lows and it seems like the fishing continues to deteriorate every day. So instead of driving around aimlessly trying to fish cover that might not even exist, we take the v-bottom boat out and run up into the coves and channels that we typically fish and start looking for brushpiles that are usually in about twenty foot of water, then mark them on a lake map.

This way we have record of where the beds are and how big they are. It doesn&#8217;t hurt to place a piece of bright marker tape up closer to the bank so you also have a visual reference to go by. Just watch out for stumps that are poking up in all that shallow water! That&#8217;s why we use the v-bottom; it makes for a much less expensive of a fix.



Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

